# Behringer V-TONE GM108 review



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

After seeing this in The Source, I just had to play on it. The speaker of course was crap and there wasnt much of a different between hot and hi gain settings but it wasn't the worst practice amp but it left more to be desired. Very staticy but that could have been the guitar I was playing on. Got pretty loud at 3 and I found that to be kinda neat. At least it got volume going for it. Id suggest asking someone to plug this into a cab and see what happens for the fun of it. Overall, if all their V-Tone amps are of this quallity when it comes to sound, I would suggest avoiding at all costs.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

SinCron said:


> After seeing this in The Source, I just had to play on it. The speaker of course was crap and there wasnt much of a different between hot and hi gain settings but it wasn't the worst practice amp but it left more to be desired. Very staticy but that could have been the guitar I was playing on. Got pretty loud at 3 and I found that to be kinda neat. At least it got volume going for it. Id suggest asking someone to plug this into a cab and see what happens for the fun of it. Overall, if all their V-Tone amps are of this quallity when it comes to sound, I would suggest avoiding at all costs.


...my girlfriend got me a tiny vox da-5 for christmas. it is the single most inspiring piece of equipment i have ever owned in the 45 years i have been playing guitar.

can't recommend it highly enough.

-dh


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

By chance, is it a 5 watt tubed combo?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

SinCron said:


> By chance, is it a 5 watt tubed combo?



...no, its a digital modeler with effects. 

totally brilliant.

-dh


----------

